# Hi microskiffers



## Guest (Feb 6, 2020)

hi nice too meet you


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2020)

Nice bro you have a HB?


----------



## jack groves (Jul 23, 2018)

What does that mean?? hB??


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Just a troll messing with you. Welcome Jack.


----------



## jack groves (Jul 23, 2018)

Thanks. A question for you, I have tried to respond about the 15 to one of the other members and keep getting a big black error box, can’t figure out why??


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

A private message Jack?


----------



## jack groves (Jul 23, 2018)

BassFlats said:


> A private message Jack?


Just a message from the reply button


----------



## jack groves (Jul 23, 2018)

jack groves said:


> Just a message from the reply button


 how do I do a pm


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Hit the envelope at the top of the page


----------



## jack groves (Jul 23, 2018)

BassFlats said:


> Just a troll messing with you. Welcome Jack.





BassFlats said:


> Hit the envelope at the top of the page


thanks. It worked I guess I’m not that savvy on this phone..Jack


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2020)

Hi Jack, welcome aboard! Ignore the stupid FNG goat!


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Welcome Jack. I think you'll end up selling your motor and buying another with the electric start. Not sure how cost effective a retro fit of an electric starter is. OK so I sent the message and now someone else will reply. I'm just breaking them loose.


----------



## jack groves (Jul 23, 2018)

Monty said:


> Welcome Jack. I think you'll end up selling your motor and buying another with the electric start. Not sure how cost effective a retro fit of an electric starter is. OK so I sent the message and now someone else will reply. I'm just breaking them loose.


Hi Monty, Actually sold the motor yesterday going to pick up an electric start Suzuki 15 this afternoon if it's any good, the guy that owned it was a duck hunter and camped the motor with a rattle can job I'm going to try to get it off with acetone, or jus repaint in Suzuki color. Jack


----------



## TripSmith (Sep 18, 2019)

Welcome! By the way, the HB typically means Hell's Bay which is a super nice and pricey skiff brand


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

jack groves said:


> Hi Monty, Actually sold the motor yesterday going to pick up an electric start Suzuki 15 this afternoon if it's any good, the guy that owned it was a duck hunter and camped the motor with a rattle can job I'm going to try to get it off with acetone, or jus repaint in Suzuki color. Jack


Good. Hope it ends up being a great motor for you. If you don't get it...I see lots of older and newer 15, 20. 25s in Craigs list. And a shop here in town has a nearly new Yamaha 25 four stroke (its maybe 2 years old.) The Boat place is B&B Marine and ATV.


----------



## jack groves (Jul 23, 2018)

Monty said:


> Good. Hope it ends up being a great motor for you. If you don't get it...I see lots of older and newer 15, 20. 25s in Craigs list. And a shop here in town has a nearly new Yamaha 25 four stroke (its maybe 2 years old.) The Boat place is B&B Marine and ATV.


----------



## jack groves (Jul 23, 2018)

Picked up the Suzuki 15 today $800 so think I got a good buy , started right up cold, idled down real nice and was peeing like a race horse, shifts easily, and sounds smooth. Needs a prop, duck hunters must hit a lot of submerged stuffLOL. Got battery connectors at ace need tank connector and slide on earmuffs


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

jack groves said:


> Picked up the Suzuki 15 today $800 so think I got a good buy , started right up cold, idled down real nice and was peeing like a race horse, shifts easily, and sounds smooth. Needs a prop, duck hunters must hit a lot of submerged stuffLOL. Got battery connectors at ace need tank connector and slide on earmuffs


Sounds like you did very good. Walmart tank connector $12. Just bought one as I switched from a 6 gallon tank to a 3gallon. With the 6, I always left 2 gallons, 1 gallon, 3 etc. in the tank and then just added some gas to it. Got concerned that after 3 years or more...what is the gas like at the bottom. I want to run it dry and start a fresh tank. So now I have the 3 gallon tank and will carry an extra 2 in a non marine gas can for back up. I have a 25hp 2 stroke Yamaha.


----------

